# Stringy sediment



## Huh? (May 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I made a batch of strawberry and cranberry wine (two batches, not mixed). Before I bottled each batch, I filtered the wine. After two or three months, I noticed a stringy looking sediment in most of the bottles. The wine tastes OK, but doesn't look good. They appear to look like small pieces of grape skins floating in the wine. Some of it sticks to the side of the bottle. Any ideas on what is causing this?

Huh?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2012)

Could be mold if it lacks sulfite or got too warm while in bottle.


----------



## Huh? (May 22, 2012)

Is there any way to remediate the problem?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2012)

It's difficult without seeing the recipe and your steps. My best guess is to test your sulfite level. Rack the wine off of the stringy stuff and add sulfite if needed. Could it be a residue from the filter?


----------



## Huh? (May 22, 2012)

How do you test the sulfite level?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2012)

You need a titrate kit. @$20.00
Did you add sulfite and how much?


----------

